# TFO BVK Rod



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2011/07/temple-fork-outfitters-bvk-fly-rod-gear.html

I did a short review on my new fly rod.

Robert


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I love mine. A great rod.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to buy a 3wt next and can't decide between another BVK or the Finess series.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I can't help you there. I don't usually bother with anything less than 5 wt., although I did try out a 1 wt. just for kicks and grins once. From what I can gather, the BVK will be a better all around rod and the Finesse was designed more for presentation. If you are casting tiny dries most of the time. My suggestion is to try both and then decide. 

Chris


----------



## Honest Jeremy (May 14, 2011)

I have the Finess and love it. I have never used the BVK though. Im sure either will be great. Why not get both. Can never have too many flyrods.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Honest Jeremy said:


> I have the Finess and love it. I have never used the BVK though. Im sure either will be great. Why not get both. Can never have too many flyrods.


That's what I am learning :help:


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Consider the 3 WT if you want to catch lots of fish and plenty of action. Our Central Texas rivers will produce 10 sunfish for every bass, and ten fish an hour is a good average.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> Consider the 3 WT if you want to catch lots of fish and plenty of action. Our Central Texas rivers will produce 10 sunfish for every bass, and ten fish an hour is a good average.


That will be the next one I get. I already have the BVK reel in 3/4wt I'm just deciding on which rod.


----------

